

20 Free and Fresh Icon Sets - kingnothing
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/08/25/20-free-and-fresh-icon-sets/
I'm not 100% sure of the license for some of these icon sets, so buyer beware!
======
kingnothing
I'm not completely sure of the license on some of these sets, so you'd be best
off sending an email to the author before using anything in a commercial
environment.

